# نموذج لc.v.... لمهندس حديث التخرج ..............والله المستعان



## مهندس عموره (10 أغسطس 2012)

السلأم عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .محتاج ضرورى نموذج ل c.v..يكون بسيط وجميل فى نفس الوقت ..لأنى مهندس حديث التخرج ..........................................والله المستعان .:28::28:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 أغسطس 2012)

راجع الرابط التالي 
Arabic & English CV 001.doc - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - sam win
فهو يحتوي على طلبك


----------



## مهندس عموره (16 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا على المجهود وجزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## ben_sala7 (23 أغسطس 2012)

Try this one


----------

